# Newbie Tandemeers (tandemers?)



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

We picked up this Santana. The kids and the wife love it so far! 




It's 11 feet long with the trailer. We didn't ride with the snow on the road

Anyone with a stoker kit have any input? My daughter is 3.5 years old and I am worried about her keeping up with the RPMs (90 rpm). I know I can change the gearing to her pedals, but that takes way too much thought.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, I just found one on Craig's List and thought I got a steal at $700. That looks like the deal of the century. Have fun riding!

I have to say I can't see a 3 1/2 year old spinning 90rpm.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

My son started out on the back of our tandem at 4, and would sometimes lose the pedals. Not as often as you'd think though, since the circle he pedaled was so small. Still, it was never good when he lost a pedal. You could put toe clips on and just not tighten them down, or you can adjust your cadence accordingly. I found that the latter was the better solution.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

$250?!?!?

Wow!


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyway, I saw Santana and said sold! It has a very small dent in the top tube but it looks minor. 

It fits pretty good for both of us. 

Can someone tell me how to put in pictures to that they just pop up?


----------



## comfort biker (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow! Great deal transplant. I'm going to have to get on craigslist, we are looking at getting a tandem. Dumb question: can I put a toddler trailer on the back of a tandem?


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

We put the Burley on the back and it works great. (I assume that's the toddler trailer you are talking about).

Riding the tandem is getting better everyday that we ride it. Much more sync and quite a fit faster now.


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, what I find. Nice ride!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

your daughter can coast can't she?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

best deal ever. 

I thought I done good at $500, you beat my by half!

I love setting mine next to my car and realizing the tandem with trailer is longer than my subaru. 

Plus, Everyone smiles at you when you're riding a tandem.


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

kiwisimon said:


> your daughter can coast can't she?



I don't think that the stoker can coast on a tandem. The timing chain links the cranks together, which is what makes the drivetrain go. But yes, she can coast just fine.


----------

